# Wedding in the Red Sea!



## splat22 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!!

I hope someone can help me, ive been searching the net and just cannot find anything.

Myself (british) and my fiance (Egyptian) are going to get married this year. 

We of course will start by doing all the legal stuff in Cairo first, and we know what to do that. But after we receive our wedding certificate I want us to go to Taba heights in the Sinai and have a little ceremony.. it will be non religious, but just on the beach, saying vows and giving rings but we need someone to lead this celebration!!

Is there celebrants that will do that in Egypt?? And if so even the same for a British/Egyptian couple. (there will be no problem with the hotel as we will already be married). 

Suggestions welcome!!


----------

